# Green or theRed/Green wire?



## mgmz (Apr 24, 2008)

ive got some head phones which ive spliced at the base of one of the ear pieces and there is a - |green wire| - and a - |red and green striped wire| - and im not sure which one is the positive wire and which one is the negative wire? need help..:smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

normally the only way to tell would be to check the speaker connection. The speakers are usually marked with a red dot or a "+" sign .. check both speakers to see what coloring has been used. A lot of foreign made stuff is done very cheaply disregarding standardisation or normal conventions


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Or just chose one and try it. Its not going to hurt anything and with headphones especially it will either sound correct or will sound really weird.


----------



## mgmz (Apr 24, 2008)

okay ill try trial and error

thanks :smile:


----------



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

I would think the red/green wire is the positive. Thank God we're not talking about disarming a bomb! Red wire or blue wire. The guy always cuts the blue wire and the timer goes into warp speed. That's Hollywood for you. If it were me building that thing I'd make it so as soon as you cut the wrong wire, you cash in on your life insurance:4-thatsba


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I forgot the most easy solution of all .. if you already cut the wire use an ohm meter to measure the resistance .. the -ve lead will show equal resistance to both positive leads.
Measure back from the plug .. also the plug will have the closest contact to the cable as the negative with the tip & centre being the +ve wires to the left & right speakers


----------

